# 2002 Casita Trailer Rally -- Rocky Mountain



## charles watts (Sep 7, 2001)

The first ever National Casita Travel Trailer rally is being held at Rocky Mountain National Park, July 30th through Aug 2nd, 2002. 

Highlites of the rally will be a chance to meet other Casita owners, enjoy a chuckwagon dinner, as well as "parade" up and over Trail Ridge Rd.  

Trail Ridge is the highest continuously paved road in the continential U.S.  A continuous stream of Casita trailers should be a sight to behold.

If you are going to attend the rally, you need to make reservations as soon as possible, particularly if you want full or partial services.  You might also consider booking additional nights before or after the rally, because there is more to see and do than time will allow.

The rally will be held at two different locations, starting on one side of Rocky Mountain National Park, and moving over to the other side, after the parade over Trail Ridge Rd.

On July 30th, we will meet at Winding River Resort, a Good Sam's RV park in Grand  Lake, Co, on the western side of Rocky Mountain National.  You should make reservations ASAP by calling Winding River at 1-970-627-3215, requesting whatever services you need.  Some of us are coming in a night or two before.

For the second part of the rally, covering the nights of July 31st and Aug. 1, we will break into two groups:  those wanting to camp at a Good Sam's campground with services just outside the park, Blue Arrow RV Park ... and those who want to dry camp inside Rocky Mountain National park at Moraine Park campground.  Take your choice.

If you want services for the nights of July 31st and Aug. 1, call Blue Arrow Campground, Estes Park, Co at 1-800-582-5342 ASAP.  Tell them you are with the Casita group so they can group you together.   

If you choose to dry camp July 31st and Aug. 1 with the rest of us inside Rocky Mountain National Park at Moraine Park, you'll have to wait until March 5th, 2002, the earliest date allowed to make reservations for those dates, by calling the National Park reservation hotline at 1-800-365-CAMP (2267).   

If possible, please book your reservations as soon as possible ... both Winding River Resort and Blue Arrow expect by next Spring, they will be full, with or without the Casita rally.  So don't delay!

If you have internet access, please log on to WWW.CASITACLUB.COM and post a message that you are coming to the rally.  We need to know if who is camping where to coordinate the rally.  

If you don't have internet access, please call Glen Gold, 1-805-481-2285 or Charles Watts 1-309-243-7652 with your specifics.

We realize that situations and plans change, but if you even toying with the idea of attending the rally, you should make plans and reservations ASAP.  See you at the rally!

				The Casita Rally Committee.


----------

